# Poachers!!!!..Caught em in the Act!!!



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

This story has both a happy ending and one that bothered me....but Life is not always kind to those who dont follow the law.....:work:


Here the story

My wife, son and I went to the lease in Llano County to let my 15 yr old son try to bag him a deer.....
Well Sat. morning we sat in the blind and saw two bucks come to the feeder about 8:00am....both were too young according to my son....which I let him tell me....In the back of my mind I was thinking good call......
We left the stand about 9:30 and drove around the lease fixing camera times and dates and checking feeders....we had left one feeder and were heading out to the county road which goes through the place when we saw a truck on the rd stopped .....the passenger got out and placed a rifle across the hood and fired!!!!......I was like ***.....My son was driving and I told him to get on the county rd and catch them.....we caught up to them about 1/2 mile down the rd and got the tags off of the truck then went back to where they shot.....walked into the woods and found a little 6 point that was shot in the neck but still alive.....I started to shoot the buck and put him out of his misery....but is that legal????...............

I instead called the landowner and told him what I saw and found and he headed our way after calling the GW........When he got there we discussed shooting this deer.....who can do it? do we need to do it???...any who.....we decided to put the deer out of his misery and that was that...turned out GW could care less.....go figure......When the GW showed up we again told our side of the story and gave him the tag numbers.........checked on the tags and it came back to a different truck......we had been talking to the GW for about 20 minutes when he got a call from another GW who said that the truck in question was headed our way......so the GW takes off......he did not even get turned around before this truck rounds the corner and starts heading our way...GW pulls them over and gets everyone out of the vehicle taking guns out etc. 
after about 15-20 minutes he heads back our way and tells us that these guys confessed to the shooting and were they were going to talk about charges.......GW said it was up to the landowner to say what they got.....I was surprised by this.....any way......heres the problem.....the shooter has his 11 yr old kid in the car.....and the driver has his 15 yr old kid in the car.....GW says that normally both go to jail....but in this incident only one was going so that the driver could take the kids home
So long story I know im sorry but I was pizzed these guys did this.....GW says that they will lose both rifles and not be able to get a hunting license for 5 yrs......and we got to keep the deer......
He also said that the judge would set the charges as far as money was concerned
So you see why it bothered me to see dad out there ruining his kids hunt by breaking the law......

Another thing is ....if you were going to poach something......why would you shoot a little chitarse deer that aint got squat for a rack?????:work:


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

There is a lot of things wrong with that story.
So, dad's are teaching their kids to shoot deer on other people's property, out of season. Wow! that is awesome! Two father of the year candidates.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Hopefully the kids will learn a valuable lesson , ALL the kids !!!!

Great job and I would have done the same thing you did .


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Thanks for tracking down the poachers!!*

I'm sorry for the kids involved, maybe they learned a lesson from all of this. In my mind poachers are just like thieves...criminals.

Thanks again for acting like you did. Operation Game Thief phone number is listed on the front of your license for future reference. (I would have called them first)

BTW - I hunt in Llano too


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Good job. Be careful though. Luckily he didnt turn the gun your way. People like that MAY do anything to keep from getting caught.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Got what was coming to them, good think the kids got to see what happens, wait till the moms get a hold of those punks


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Was a Good Call Kid to your Dad not taking the Deer*

*I hunt Llano myself and opening day is next Saturday the 6th. Unless TP&W changed the rules on me.*


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Greens to ya*

Good catch TS. Sounds like the GW's were on the ball and hopefully lessons learned by all, including the good ones you are obviously passing to your son.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

at least they said they'd keep the guns. all property should be confiscated, truck and all but they usually don't go that far with it. good catch and good lesson for your son


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JustAddWater2 said:


> *I hunt Llano myself and opening day is next Saturday the 6th. Unless TP&W changed the rules on me.*


You are Correct , but youth early was last wknd!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry bout that kids, almost forgot you and almost made a fool of your Dad. Good Job.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

no liscence for 5 years? dosen't sound like that will effect their hunting very much....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

so just a question - wasn't last weekend youth hunting season? Don't be surprised if the truth comes out - Daddy shoots the deer, goes and gets junior to come back and tag it to take to the processor. Daddy doesn't care that the deer is on property he's not allowed to hunt. He's gonna get junior a deer - get a pic of it and brag to his buddies.
I've known more than one "hunter" who's shot deer, had their kids tag it so he can shoot 4-5-6-7 deer a year and be a "real hunter".


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Youth weekend was this weekend in Llano

*Special Youth-Only Season:* Early open season: October 30-31, 2010. Late open season: January 3-16, 2011.
Bag limits, provision for the take of antlerless deer, and special requirements of the county, shall be as specified for the first 2 days of the general open season.
Licensed hunters 16 years of age or younger may hunt deer by any lawful means during this season.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW...these guys were dayleasing just down the road


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

You did the right thing. I bet poaching isn't something new to them.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

And the truck tag number did not go with the truck they were driving? Hellloooo???

I see a possible nuther criminal violation here---uhhhh---stolen tags?


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Poachers*

I hate poachers. Kids with them or not. Hopefully the kids will learn and not turn out like their wingnut dads.
Congrats, you did good.
BB


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I'd rather go to jail than go home and have the kid tell momma what happened.... ouch...LOL

That really is CS though. Could have taken a doe on youth weekend anywhere, why do something so freakin stupid???


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome. Great job in tracking them down. Idiots musta been on their way back to retrieve the deer. Sure wish I was the one who could have caught them. What a story you and your son get to share forever.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm often too soft hearted in deals like that, but you probably at least turned the boys away from poaching - seems like it runs in families. U dun the right thang.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The whole experience sucked for me.......Not only are these guys shooting our bucks for the future....they put me in a hell of a spot......I mean I had no idea who we were following when we were trying to catch them and I got my kid with me.....then to find out that I send dad to jail.....

I mean it really sux all the way around................

I guess I have never been put in that situation......and to be thrown in it was with little time to decide whats the right path forward........really sucked

sounds like you guys would have done the same thing........still dont make me feel better




then to top it off......drive home on Sunday and listen to the cowboys get their arse handed to them.....nice


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope they throw the Book at them---Best lesson for the young boys down the road anyway and Dad/Dads knew better--Glad U caught them!!!

swamp


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a little problem with how it ended. Should have had someone come pickup the kids,(if no one would come call CPS) had the truck towed and stored on some lot, and the crooks put in jail. 

Charlie


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Charlie I am with you on that.

Lemme see if I got this straight - commit a crime, as long as I have a kid with me I don't have to go to the hoosegow? Hmmmm.

I hate a thief, and poachers are the worst kind. And to show your kids it is the thing to do.

I wish Ted Poe were the judge in the case. Any of ya'll knew him - he had some "creative" sentencing skills.

Glad you guys were OK, and you showed your own kids the right thing.

MM


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Marshman said:


> Charlie I am with you on that.
> 
> Lemme see if I got this straight - commit a crime, as long as I have a kid with me I don't have to go to the hoosegow? Hmmmm.
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like one heck of an experience. I hope the adults get whats coming to them in the way of the law. To bad about their kids learning what not to do. I hope those kids turn out good but I have my douts. What was the Game Wardens name? I hunt Llano off of 29 about 15 miles east of Llano. I think you made the right call, a little risky, but it turned out to be a good dead. Thanks to you and your son for catching those poachers.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

JuanGrande said:


> I'm sorry for the kids involved, maybe they learned a lesson from all of this. In my mind poachers are just like thieves...criminals.
> 
> Thanks again for acting like you did. Operation Game Thief phone number is listed on the front of your license for future reference. (I would have called them first)
> 
> BTW - I hunt in Llano too


Poachers are thieves and criminals


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*poacher*

Great call on your part and your kid learned a great lesson and hopefully the orther kids did also. Yes I would have done the same thing, my kid is 35 but he has 2 young sons that are 4 & 7 and they will be getting their intoduction into the hunting life next year. Thanks for what you did because it was the RIGHT thing. Beau


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks guys


Its a ruff world out there......and we as parents have a tough job to try to raise kids to grow up and be productive members of society..........

with that said..........how do you sleep at night teaching your kids that it is ok to steal resources from the state, landowner or leaser.......

and asolde...the GW name was Rick something....weird spelling on the last name...he is real tall...nice guy...there was another....but cant remember his name...maybe Kevin?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

no doubt you did the right thing! the one thing i wanted my boys to know and that was the SPORT in hunting, and following the game laws to the max. on another note , if you shoot a deer on the side of the road around here and get caught or some one calls in on ya ,( and they find evidence)you get fined landowner or no.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I was hunting with my son near Fredonia and I let an 8 point jump the fence before we could get a scope on him. My son tried to get me to shoot. I took the high road and I am so proud I made that choice as opposed to "playing the game" and shooting over the fence then going and lieing to the land owner about shooting on my side of the fence. We did not get a deer that trip and that was OK. I explained everything to him later at camp and he understood. 
He wants to go pretty bad this year and I am out of state working. Hopefully I will get to take him somewhere before the season is over. He is 15 and still has not shot one.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice going. Doing that with kids in the car, and kids that are old enough to know that that was wrong to top it off. Sad


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

you did the right thing. I agree with one of the other post they should have thrown both dads in jail towed the truck and called the mothers to pick up the kids. Then hold all of them at the jail house till the mothers of next of kin could come pick up the kids. As for taking their license for 5 yrs, not sure if that is enough and for restitution i hope they hit them with 3500 dollar fine for a management buck. Maybe the kids will learn a lesson.


----------



## vinniepop (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice job K .I hope they werent down our way too


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

*TPWD Website says:*

...It is an offense for any person to enter property that is *fenced, posted with a sign(s), or marked (purple paint)* without the *express permission* of the owner. A person who hunts without landowner consent and kills a desert bighorn sheep, pronghorn antelope, white-tailed deer, or mule deer commits an offense that is a Parks and Wildlife Code state jail felony. Upon conviction, your hunting and fishing license is automatically revoked. 
It is a Class A misdemeanor to fail to retrieve or to keep in an edible condition a whitetail or mule deer, pronghorn antelope, or desert bighorn sheep hunted without landowner consent; from a vehicle, boat, or aircraft; on a public road; at night; or with the aid of a light.

If you violate fish and wildlife laws, in addition to civil restitution you may:

be fined (Class C - $25-$500; Class B - $200-$2,000; Class A - $500-$4,000; State Jail Felony, $1,500-$10,000);
be jailed (Class B and higher offenses);
face automatic suspension or revocation of licenses for up to five years;
forfeit hunting gear, including firearms, used to commit a violation.
Sounds like the bum got off WAY easy.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

vinniepop said:


> Nice job K .I hope they werent down our way too


they were dayleasing between us:hairout:


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

East Texan said:


> ...It is an offense for any person to enter property that is *fenced, posted with a sign(s), or marked (purple paint)* without the *express permission* of the owner. A person who hunts without landowner consent and kills a desert bighorn sheep, pronghorn antelope, white-tailed deer, or mule deer commits an offense that is a Parks and Wildlife Code state jail felony. Upon conviction, your hunting and fishing license is automatically revoked.
> It is a Class A misdemeanor to fail to retrieve or to keep in an edible condition a whitetail or mule deer, pronghorn antelope, or desert bighorn sheep hunted without landowner consent; from a vehicle, boat, or aircraft; on a public road; at night; or with the aid of a light.
> 
> If you violate fish and wildlife laws, in addition to civil restitution you may:
> ...


No punishment has been determined yet. There is still a legal process they have to go through. It could be 1 month to a year before any punishment is handed down. They may walk away with as little as probation and a fine, or spend time in the clink. All up to the Judge.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent job. Thank you for teaching your son right from wrong; even though some folks don't.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> The whole experience sucked for me.......Not only are these guys shooting our bucks for the future....they put me in a hell of a spot......I mean I had no idea who we were following when we were trying to catch them and I got my kid with me.....*then to find out that I send dad to jail.....*
> 
> I mean it really sux all the way around................
> 
> ...


You didn't send him anywhere. His stupid actions landed him right where he needed to be. Not your fault. And we all ought to be used to hearing the 'boys get it handed to them!


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

copano_son said:


> No punishment has been determined yet. There is still a legal process they have to go through. It could be 1 month to a year before any punishment is handed down. They may walk away with as little as probation and a fine, or spend time in the clink. All up to the Judge.


True, but he could have been arrested on the spot, and would have to post bail or sit in the pokey.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

he was arrested on the spot......the GW let the driver off w/out going to jail...but he lost his gun also...he also cant get a license for 5 yrs...


Is their any website for Llano county that has like a GW file or chronicals or something????


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Game Warden Field Notes*



troutslayer said:


> Is their any website for Llano county that has like a GW file or chronicals or something????


Not sure about any local information, but check this out:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=gwfn


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> he was arrested on the spot......the GW let the driver off w/out going to jail...but he lost his gun also...*he also cant get a license for 5 yrs...*
> 
> Is their any website for Llano county that has like a GW file or chronicals or something????


I hope this is the case, but not necessarily true. It is just one of the many possible punishments he could get. All up to the Judge! Depending on the man's criminal history, he could walk away with a simple misdemeanor and only pay a fine, restitution, and maybe a year of probation.

Again, hope he has his hunting privileges taken away.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this story and glad to hear the poachers in question were caught and the GW handled the situation correctly.

This is something that happens far too often and is ruining hunting for us honest people that spend time and money on our deer leases. I feel really bad for those kids, as poaching is often passed down to the next generation.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

ACbob said:


> You didn't send him anywhere. His stupid actions landed him right where he needed to be. Not your fault. And we all ought to be used to hearing the 'boys get it handed to them!


X2 His Own actions sent him to Jail.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with what was said about how and why he went to jail.......but think back when you were kids.......Now before I say this let me state that my father never broke game laws........but I cant imagine him being taken to jail in front of me.....

I hate poachers with a passion....I do not condon their behavior or thier willingness to break the law or steal deer from me or my family......

I just hated to see a dad taken from a child......oh well....maybe the kid will grow up and remember how he felt when dad was taken from him and not repeat what his dad did

might have worked out for the best......now I feel better...lol


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Should talk to the Land Owner and have him talk to the Judge and have both Dads put in the same POT! To the fullest extent of the Law! SORRY ROAD SHOOTERS! We put 3 in jail not too long ago........................

swamp .02


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Your best bet would be to hope that the poachers are from another county than the judge...WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Troutslayer

I certainly understand your concerns and feelings regarding arresting parents in front of their kids but, it happens every day in the real world. Its not easy but a crook is a crook and has to be dealt with whether his kids are around or not. If no one can be located at the scene to take custody of the kids then sometimes a female officer will take them to the station and attempt to locate someone to care for the kids. If that can not happen then CPS is called. It aint easy but thats life. Crooks dont walk because kids are around. 

Charlie


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Good job.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree Charlie.....just did not like to see it happen to a kid....as far as dad is concerned....he is a POS for putting his son in that postion to begin with

Ken


----------

